# Argos 747



## 96299

Hi
Just wondering if anyone has ordered the new Argos yet and could they shed any light on the machine as regards quality,layout ect.
I actualy went on one at the peteborough show but at the time it wasn`t on my wish list so didn`t pay much attention to it. :roll: Now it`s on my short list and would like to know abit more about it other than whats on the net.
No dealers seam to have a show piece yet.

Many thanks ..Steve.


----------



## takeaflight

Hi steve the one you looked at was a mock up, some dealers are saying they will be ready for June !!

However IMHO from speaking to various people you are more likely to wait till at least the end of the year.


Alot of bang for your buck.

Best of luck


----------



## 96299

takeaflight said:


> Hi steve the one you looked at was a mock up, some dealers are saying they will be ready for June !!
> 
> However IMHO from speaking to various people you are more likely to wait till at least the end of the year.
> 
> Alot of bang for your buck.
> 
> Best of luck


Yes it does seem very good value compared to other m/h`s i`ve looked at,one of the reasons i`m interested in it.  
I`m also interested in the Dethleffs advantage 7871 (if anyone can let me know what they think of that) and the Lunar roadstar 800 or 800hd although i dont think this one has a garage or much of one anyway,and that is important.


----------



## motoroamin

I recently viewed a Dethleffs A7871-2 for a project I'm working on - just put some pictures on the blog today, click my sig link.

I have more photos if you need them.

Top weight is 4500kg, with an option to 5000, giving a huge payload.


----------



## 96299

That sure is one good looking Van,will have to take a closer look at one of them me thinks.

Thanks for the info motoroamin


----------



## 104348

IN REPLY TO YOUR POST,I ORDERED A NEW 747 ARGOS AT THE SHOW IN FEB.IM EXPECTING TO PICK IT UP AROUND THE 11TH - 15TH JUNE. I MAY BE ABLE TO ANSWER SOME OF YOUR QUESTIONS,FIRE AWAY. BECKS MOTORHOMES HAVE SOME PICS OF THE SHOW PROTOTYPE ON THEIR SITE. THANKS,LES


----------



## 96299

Hi les.
Very tasty van your getting there,almost set my heart on one now but the only problem is everything that is coming over from germany at the moment is sold.  Went to my local dealer yesterday and said that if I put an order in now I would be lucky to have it by the end of the year and more likely early 2008.Now I would love to order one now off the cuff,but I would dearly like to have a look around one first before I buy obviously.  

Many questions to ask when you get yours :lol: Good luck. Steve


----------



## 92180

It is quite different in the roof line to the previous well tried and tested A747-2 > We bought our because of the massive storage, payload and build quality. We have our unit for sale, get it now with loads of extras and save a fortune.

see my for sale link:- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-603.html

Ask me anything you want about the previous model.


----------



## 96299

Just managed to source a new argos 747 wich I have put a deposit on to hold it subject to a visit to the dealers for a look over it first.
Now this will be my first motorhome but what can I expect to pay for a haggling discount on a motorhome worth £55,000?Also what extra`s could I expect to be thrown in or am I asking to much?

Regards steve


----------



## fairways

*Argos 747-2*

I have one on order and will pick it up in june but still dont have much to tell about it ,but the build is great and will update when I know more.


----------



## Andyx

Hi there folks,
We too have signed up for the 747 after months of deliberation and many visits to the various dealerships around the country. Our order was a special order with many extras as we found out that the prototype was not to be the final product and would not have everything in each van to the speck of prototype. Many changes internally and not all good ones, novalife brown not on luton pushup bed as prototype and have cheated with other material. No wood effect dash as in particulars or prototype. Too many changes to it, but it will be worth waiting for. Ours will have 2 luton windows as normal vehicle only has speck for one. We have ordered a 6m omnistor awning in Orlando as have been warned that the 5.5 is not long enough. We will have to wait until October for ours as it was ordered last month. These vehicles are only just filtering in now. They have been like golddust to get hold of if needed for own specking up. Good luck. 

Anyone else getting one - lets hear from you and tell us about your speck!!


----------



## 96299

Hi Andyx,
I do have one on order but wasn`t aware of any changes internaly as you mention. :? The only extra that I have gone with at the moment is to upgrade to alloy wheels at no extra cost,part of the haggle.  
But when all said and done,if it`s not up to my scratch I will cancel and ask for my deposit to be refunded.Is there anything else that you can tell me thats different about it..Getting worried now.

Just one other point..Why is the 5.5mtr awning not big enough.?


----------



## maddie

I thought this was a jumbo catalog :lol: :wink: 
nice looking van
terry


----------



## Andyx

In addition to other changes the layout at the rear has changed over rear bed. The cupboards have now been put at rear as oppossed to the sides. 

Shelves in the Garage have also changed.

The opening into the cab has been been made larger and now has a door that splits into two. 

We have several pictures illustrating the changes. We have ordered a 2008 model which is due in November .Not sure what further changes will be made for 2008


----------



## Andyx

Re 5.5m awning

This does not clear front window and garage in the event of having a safari room fitted. Advised by Burstner that the 6.0m awning is the one to go for.


----------



## 96299

Thanks andyx,muchos appreciated  Well just have to wait till mine comes in which shouldn`t be long,and if it`s been messed about with to much and I dont like it, I will cancel.


----------



## fairways

Andyx said:


> Hi there folks,
> We too have signed up for the 747 after months of deliberation and many visits to the various dealerships around the country. Our order was a special order with many extras as we found out that the prototype was not to be the final product and would not have everything in each van to the speck of prototype. Many changes internally and not all good ones, novalife brown not on luton pushup bed as prototype and have cheated with other material. No wood effect dash as in particulars or prototype. Too many changes to it, but it will be worth waiting for. Ours will have 2 luton windows as normal vehicle only has speck for one. We have ordered a 6m omnistor awning in Orlando as have been warned that the 5.5 is not long enough. We will have to wait until October for ours as it was ordered last month. These vehicles are only just filtering in now. They have been like golddust to get hold of if needed for own specking up. Good luck.
> 
> Anyone else getting one - lets hear from you and tell us about your speck!!


Well this thursday i will collect mine after taking it to van bitz for a strikeback alarm with gps and all that **** took it down there on trade plates favour from dealer it cost a fortune but put every thing on even gas alarm well pleased with van bitz really know there stuff.
while i was away had a problem with air con supplied from manufacture put it on and tried out the heat function and blew all electrics only had 12 volt but it had to go back to surplier anyway I asked for it to be on separate trip switch i have done 650 miles and bloody love it to bits 23 to 25 miles to the gallon ? drives really well lots of changes but with a open mind there all for the better , of soon to france and on to were ever first time don't know were we are going but don't care it will be nice to just get away.after working 24 - 7 . dont get much chance to view this website but love it hopfully there will be a get together some time and will meet others have a beer bar b q you know will be great night .


----------



## 96299

thats what it`s all about fairways..getting out there and enjoying it.As long as you use your van you should be having a good time,unless your taking it to the dealers :lol: 

steve


----------



## EdsMH

With all these 747's we'll have to have a get together at an airfield....  

Impressed you are getting 23 to 25 mpg on a tight engine. What speeds are you doing

Ed


----------



## 96299

EdsMH said:


> With all these 747's we'll have to have a get together at an airfield....
> 
> Impressed you are getting 23 to 25 mpg on a tight engine. What speeds are you doing
> 
> Ed


Obviously less than you Ed... :lol:


----------



## EdsMH

*Speed*

Steve

Could be........but dealer reckons these engines take 12,000 miles to loosen up nicely. Could be a while then. It would be good if we could get all 747 owners on a thread and compare all the stats.

Ed


----------



## 96299

As the new ones become more popular,I`m sure we can do this.


----------



## 96299

ok new jumbo owners,who`s came with swivel seats and who`s never?I know EdsMH new van came with the swivels but mine never,or at least they dont appear to be swivels unless i`m missing something.I`m curious now as to how these motors have been shipping and just want to see if we are all getting different specced motors. :? 

steve


----------



## newbie30

*New Argos*

First posting on here  
we are picking up our new argos end of the week! Yes a few things have changed from prototype but not much and all the bed area is fine not in novalife. Van looks fab and build quality seems excellent having spent a while in it today! Only time will tell...its got so much storage!!
our only drawback is the 'radiator' in the loo - it wasnt on the prototype and is as ugly as... it is also a solid metal block so useless for drying much on - we could do with a 'towel rail' style one for drying wetsuit gloves, wet sailing hats etc in the middle of winter... anyone any ideas - our dealer is looking into it as well.... but its a minor issue and we cant wait til we pick it up - first mh..


----------



## 104705

This MH is at the top of my list, but would value opinions on how robust the build is. Would it stand up to the rigors of fulltiming?


----------



## EdsMH

Congratulations and I hope you are as happy with yours as we are with ours. I thought the big rad was a good idea although not attractive looking as you can hang wet clothing on the moveable shower rail so the clothing drips in the plastic tray and that big rad will heat all the area using the loo door that creates a changing area. 

Steve (Cgigman) and I have been comparing notes since we got ours and there are a few things to watch out for due to it being so new. One we are both pursuing is that the Burstner handbook provided is not for our model although it does cover most key components. Nothing major after two UK shakedowns and off to France this week for a longer run.

Great vehicle but dont forget to do the water test at the front as per the threads on here.
Regards

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Robustness*

Hi 'Freetochat'

The vehicle is so new that it is too early to tell. We have 3 kids who can test most things severely  So far it seems very well put together. They are such complicated beasts that I am sure we will have things go wrong but nothing yet. There is the water issue which afflicts all X250 chassis units but I am sure that will be resolved shortly for all manufacturers.

Defects on delivery and only discovered at home were the newly installed awning (by the dealer) had a small bracket fall out which had not been put on properly and a catch that holds the shower door open fell out and looked like somebody had forced it. Neither of these things I would lay at Burstners door.

Even the garage is lined with some useful cupboards and well thought out access to valves etc.

Regards

Ed


----------



## 96299

had my argos for a couple of weeks now but not had a trip out in him yet.That all changes on friday for two weeks so will let you all know about the quality side of things then.Like Ed,I have a few very minor niggles to sort out back at the dealers but i`m having an awning fitted so will get it all done on the same day.Afew things to look out for.The chopping board..mine and Ed`s came without when they should`ve come with,mine came without sat-nav when it should of came with,all silly things but they were part of the spec so you want them..right.
Nova life is lovely and meant to be hard wearing and durable but only time will tell.

One thing I forgot to mention is...the vehicle drives like an absolute dream and is very car like in it`s handling with abs and traction control.

steve


----------



## 96299

*Re: New Argos*



newbie30 said:


> First posting on here
> we are picking up our new argos end of the week! Yes a few things have changed from prototype but not much and all the bed area is fine not in novalife. Van looks fab and build quality seems excellent having spent a while in it today! Only time will tell...its got so much storage!!
> our only drawback is the 'radiator' in the loo - it wasnt on the prototype and is as ugly as... it is also a solid metal block so useless for drying much on - we could do with a 'towel rail' style one for drying wetsuit gloves, wet sailing hats etc in the middle of winter... anyone any ideas - our dealer is looking into it as well.... but its a minor issue and we cant wait til we pick it up - first mh..


Hi and welcome to the forum

Very exciting time for you this week..I know the feeling. 8) 
Picked mine up a couple of weeks ago and although I haven`t taken him on his maiden voyage yet (rectified this coming friday) it is a very impressive looking van imo,and the quality does seem to be there which seems to be a bonus now-days.
We have a family of five so the seatbelt problem was overcome with this van and is a proper six berth tourer which is what we required.Plenty of payload,which come in handy when you`ve got three kids on board and all the baggage they come with 

Enjoy the van and tell us about your findings when you get it back to base.
steve


----------



## takeaflight

Hi I wonder if the chaps that have the new 747 could tell whats on their VIN plate. I have been thinking about one of these since I seen the mock up at the NEC. However the guy from Burstner said it will be able to tow 2000Kg, but the single page leaflet that I picked stated 1500Kg, which is just about Ok. But I went to have a look at two that was up for sale at a dealer and if I am reading the plate correctly the towing weight is now down to 1000Kg, which for my purpose is of no use. As an aside the Burstner web site is useless.

Thanks Roy


----------



## fairways

Chigman said:


> ok new jumbo owners,who`s came with swivel seats and who`s never?I know EdsMH new van came with the swivels but mine never,or at least they dont appear to be swivels unless i`m missing something.I`m curious now as to how these motors have been shipping and just want to see if we are all getting different specced motors. :?
> 
> steve


mine came with swivel seats but there limited oh and after going to france the fuel average was 18.5 mpg but did hammer down the moterways at 70 mph have done 2580 miles in it now and its running better and better all the time 
:roll:


----------



## EdsMH

*Fuel*

fairways

Glad I am not the only one in the sub 20's on fuel. Shakedown in France did show up a few faults which dealer will now sort.

Weather on way down to Poitier was attrocious with strong headwinds and running at 70ish gave 16.9mpg!! Gulp. However cheap diesel in France made it equivalent to about 24mpg in UK? Next couple of days mooching around la Rochelle we took it easier and got 19.7mpg from next tank, then 21.3mpg and 22.1mpg. On way home we again had strong headwinds for the 260 miles back to the tunnel so I drafted big artics where possible and got 19.7mpg. The run up to home in Oxfordshire (about 140miles) running at 70 plus went at 18.3mpg. Not sure it is getting any more economical with the miles and I think they have got the aerodynamics wrong on the overcab as it traps air rather than diverting it. Very comfy to drive and felt totally refreshed after 400 miles.

Ed


----------



## fairways

*Re: Fuel*



EdsMH said:


> fairways
> 
> Glad I am not the only one in the sub 20's on fuel. Shakedown in France did show up a few faults which dealer will now sort.
> 
> Weather on way down to Poitier was attrocious with strong headwinds and running at 70ish gave 16.9mpg!! Gulp. However cheap diesel in France made it equivalent to about 24mpg in UK? Next couple of days mooching around la Rochelle we took it easier and got 19.7mpg from next tank, then 21.3mpg and 22.1mpg. On way home we again had strong headwinds for the 260 miles back to the tunnel so I drafted big artics where possible and got 19.7mpg. The run up to home in Oxfordshire (about 140miles) running at 70 plus went at 18.3mpg. Not sure it is getting any more economical with the miles and I think they have got the aerodynamics wrong on the overcab as it traps air rather than diverting it. Very comfy to drive and felt totally refreshed after 400 miles.
> 
> Ed


----------



## fairways

surprized we did not bump into you we was there as well do you have in the back bed room a air vent or is it in the bath room on your burstner ?


----------



## 96299

fairways said:


> surprized we did not bump into you we was there as well do you have in the back bed room a air vent or is it in the bath room on your burstner ?


yes fairways there is a vent in the back beroom.Why`s that then  ?


----------



## fairways

don't know why its there will ask dealer soon but just maybe it should be in the toilet :?: how did you find la Rochelle we had to move away to busy went to montbron great there. did you try yah seat turning round swivelling


----------



## 96299

Mate I think you`ll find the vent is just to help you breath. :lol: Just one of the forced ventilation points. :wink: 

steve

ps I didn`t go to la Rochelle,Ed did :lol:


----------



## fairways

sorry its late, But normally don't they have one in the toilet area after all there's one in the shower still don't think I will be getting rid of it because of that ,I had a problem with the door catching and found that you can turn the pin's with a screw driver to turn them in a touch shuts fine now?


----------



## 96299

Hi Fairways.I`m sure our toilet has a vent but cant honestly remember seeing it.  Will look tomorrow just to make sure and report back.

steve

ps I know the shower has one


----------



## EdsMH

*Vents*

Hi Fairways

We have vent in rear bedroom and like Steve think it is just forced ventilation. There is one in the shower cubicle as well.

While in France we visited Futuroscope, then friends just inland from La Rochelle. Had planned to go out on Ile de Re until we saw the toll for the van so headed up to Tranche sur Mer and had a nice couple of days at the beach.

We then stuck to the coast and aimed for Brevins les Pins but found the Aire had been closed so ended up at Pornichet for a couple of days which was great. Because of a problem with the van we then changed our route and went up to Mont St Michel for a couple of days, across to Normandy beaches at Courquelles sur Mer and back up home.

Regards

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Swivels*

Forgot to answer the seats bit. They turn round a long way but we tend to turn them a quarter turn which aids security if someone opens a door plus the cab is big enough it is nice to sit with the partition closed and read a book away from the kids.

La Rochelle was just too busy this time and we have been there before. Nice town but best out of season.

We have the same problem with the door and it is on list for dealer to fix as the pins have marked the frame.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## newbie30

Sounds like you have both had great breaks in France Ed and Fairways...

Havent looked to see if seats swivel - our door doesnt catch - it just doesnt close too well and can swing open en route.

We've been to Wales and Holland in ours, both times towing two small boats on a trailer which the van does easily. However we are tempted to nickname our van 'alkie' because it drinks so much  and again in a headwind the mpg dropped incredibly.

Also can any of you get used to being stared at! Both in the UK but also abroad, espcially in Holland as over there you have to have an HGV licence to drive over 3500t so they are few and far between.

Love the van to bits tho!


----------



## fairways

Hi the door has a screw adjustment on the end of the pin's just turn them in with a flat screw driver and they wont catch any more.


----------



## EdsMH

*Door adjustment*

Thanks Fairway for the info. Dealer adjusted ours as there is a small allen grub screw on each lock post that needs to be loosened before adjusting the posts.

However, the frame is still marked and I am just deciding what action to take.

Still no sign of the chopping board yet....

Regards

Ed


----------



## 96299

*Re: Door adjustment*



EdsMH said:


> Thanks Fairway for the info. Dealer adjusted ours as there is a small allen grub screw on each lock post that needs to be loosened before adjusting the posts.
> 
> However, the frame is still marked and I am just deciding what action to take.
> 
> Still no sign of the chopping board yet....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ed


chopping board not coming Ed by the looks of this....

An E-mail from Burstner to my dealer.

Hello Alan,

We checked your questions and found the following:

Swivel seats are no standard equipment for the mentioned motorhome.

OK for installation of the grab handle and the spot lights under warranty.

A chopping board for this model is not available, sorry.

We do not have many problems with the mentioned vent inside of the caravan door step. This is standard and cannot be changed.

We hope this information is helpful to you.

Best regards,

Bettina


----------



## EdsMH

*Chopping Board*

Hi Steve

The provision of the chopping board was very clearly on the spec sheet which you spotted early on. Whilst there is always a 'weasel' clause about spec subject to change...our contracts were completed on the basis that one was part of the deal.

My dealer has not said no so It is worth pushing as there is no real work surface without one and there are rubber grommets on the sink edges to take one. Goin to the show tomorrow and will take up with Burstner direct if they are there.

Regards

Ed


----------



## 96299

I make you right Ed.I haven`t given up on getting one yet,as you rightly say..It was on the spec sheet and part of the contract in my eyes to.I`m going to the show on sat and will also approach the Burstner stand. :evil: Let me know how you get on.

steve


----------



## jetski

*747*

theres one on ebay at the moment 3700 miles and less than four months old


----------



## EdsMH

*ebay*

Will be interesting to see what it goes for.... and is that a chopping board I can see in one of the shots? :wink:


----------



## 96299

chopping board doesn`t look like it belongs to that motorhome,and look at the way the awning is fitted from back view. :roll: 

steve


----------



## 106986

See what you mean about the awning!!! Hope ours doesn't come like that!!


----------



## EdsMH

*Burstner at the NEC show today*

We went to the show and I made a point of seeing a Burstner company rep to give them some feedback.

Apparently the chopping board will be coming through but their first design was not satisfactory. There was no weaseling but he was not very customer focussed and attitude was very much that he wanted to move on to potential customers that had not bought yet.

Minor changes were:

-no entry handrail
-metal grill on entry recess as plastic ones keep getting broken. We saw this in action when a chap caught his heel on exiting the 748 and broke the plastic grill
-they had also put a piece of chipboard under the carpet to make the entry step less awkward
-curved display cabinet now has a catch on it rather than just the magnetic closure
-minor change to the brown nova life design
-new pattern for net curtains
-no swivel seats or sat nav as standard
-knew about water ingress and Fiat would sort
-oh and price up slightly by about a grand.

Also went to Fiat stand to ask about when the 3.0litres would be sorted for water ingress. They had about 4 staff doing nothing so I asked if they had a 3.0litre I could look under the bonnet of....and they did not have one except a display engine!! The smaller engined ones all had covers now.

Young lady knew about water problem and that they would be doing a recall to seal and then fit covers and had a form to fill in. Did that and asked if anyone else had raised the issue at the show and the answer was yes.....maybe two or three people.

Nobody of any seniority about so left it at that.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 96299

Ed..thanks for that mate.A few changes but no drastic ones.Metal grill on new one :roll: and after burstner told my dealer that they do not have many problems and the design wont be changing,or words to that effect.God..who do you beleive in this game. :? Looking like the c/board maybe back on again then :lol: The plot thickens. :wink: 

steve


----------



## 96299

*Re: Burstner at the NEC show today*



EdsMH said:


> curved display cabinet now has a catch on it rather than just the magnetic closure
> 
> Hi Ed
> 
> Mine has always had a catch on it,as well as the magnetic strip.
> 
> steve


----------



## EdsMH

Steve

That's interesting so yours must have been a 2008 spec? The mag catch is ok on the cabinet but we have had it swing open once but we only keep unbreakables in it.

Did you notice they still have the entry handle on the display one?

Off down south shortly.

Regards

Ed


----------



## 96299

yes I did notice Ed. :roll: I was told by my dealer who had a good talk with burstner at the NEC that all the really early models were given swivel seats because they didn`t have any fixed ones at the time,so just fitted the swivels. :roll: make of that what you will  

The other thing was the chopping board.Apparently,burstner couldn`t find a manufacturer to make the chopping board and therefore it doesn`t exsist. :roll: Can you believe that,burstner cant get anyone to make a chopping board,laughable :lol: 

steve


----------



## 106986

Isn't it amazing how we are all told completely different things. 

Re: chopping board we have been told by our dealers that there will be some on their way shortly.

Who do you believe eh?

Kirsty


----------



## 96299

Willows18 said:


> Isn't it amazing how we are all told completely different things.
> 
> Re: chopping board we have been told by our dealers that there will be some on their way shortly.
> 
> Who do you believe eh?
> 
> Kirsty


Hi Kirsty

You know what... We`ll all end up making our own chopping boards.Shouldn`t have to,but if we want one,were gonna have to. 
It`s an important item because,without it,work space is very limited.

steve


----------



## 106986

I've actually bought a clear glass kitchen worktop protector. Its rectangular shape so doesn't fit in the actual sink area but fits over the top perfectly. Not particularly pretty but will do for now, cos without out it, no preparation area really.

Kirsty


----------



## 106986

Perhaps one of us should set up a business making them!! would make a killing judging by how many 747's were ordered at the NEC!!


----------



## 104705

If someone would like to give me a patten, I could easily make up some chopping boards in Beech (this is the best wood to use). I am in Ipswich, and would take a patten if their is a 747 nearby. It would take about three weeks to get the wood in and to make them up etc.

Regards

John


----------



## EdsMH

John

Great offer but I am going to make sure that Burstner come up with the goods. Both my dealer and the Burstner rep at the show said they are being made and will be sent through so are not disputing that they have to supply.

Mind you it might be nice to have a spare... :thumbleft: 

Ed


----------



## 96299

Hi Ed

I met my dealer at the show and he told me he had a long discussion with the burstner rep and my own qoute below is what he said.......

The other thing was the chopping board.Apparently,burstner couldn`t find a manufacturer to make the chopping board and therefore it doesn`t exsist. Can you believe that,burstner cant get anyone to make a chopping board,laughable.

In his words...there wont be one forth coming.Conflicting stories again in the world of motorhomes. :roll: 

steve


----------



## 104705

Just one point. I have suggest beech, as that is the close grained wood normally used in butchers blocks, and is very hard. Of course, another wood could be used if you want to get close to the wood of the MH. It always need a little care, in that it is difficult to match something existing using food grade finishing. On that basis, a contrast normally gives a better visual appearence.


----------



## 96299

Freetochat said:


> Just one point. I have suggest beech, as that is the close grained wood normally used in butchers blocks, and is very hard. Of course, another wood could be used if you want to get close to the wood of the MH. It always need a little care, in that it is difficult to match something existing using food grade finishing. On that basis, a contrast normally gives a better visual appearence.


Not worried about matching up John,just need something that does the job and to keep her (who must be obeyed ) happy,and not moaning all the time that she hasn`t got room to do any prep. :lol: 
Beech would do just fine mate. :thumbleft:

steve


----------



## 96299

Well..I think the chopping board fiasco is now well and truly put to bed.An E-mail reply That I sent to Burstner....

We thank you for your enquiry.

The mentioned chopping boards do not make part of our delivery programme
anymore.

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience.

Best regards,
Bürstner GmbH
i. A. Bettina Henecke

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Steglich, Rainer 
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 24. Oktober 2007 07:00
An: Henecke, Bettina
Betreff: WG: sink cover or chopping board

Bürstner GmbH
Kundendienst
Rainer Steglich 

I take that as a NO then. 

steve


----------



## 106986

Steve

Oh well looks like no chopping board then. I guess we'll all end up making our own! Although my interim solution worked quite well this weekend.

Kirsty


----------



## 96299

Hi Kirsty

Yes not the news we wanted to hear.  I think I am now going to have a glass one made.A nice thick toughened one at that.Should be able to get one made fairly cheaply from a company just around the corner from me.

steve


----------



## EdsMH

*Hold to the contract*

Steve

Just catching up after being away last week. Our contracts are with the dealer and the response you got from Burstner as a brush off is disappointing. However, the chopping board was on the spec sheet when we bought and is in the new brochure for 2008, so they are still promising one.

My dealer still says it is coming, so I have confirmed that if the official one does not appear soon, as time is getting on, then I will expect them to fulfill the order by getting it made. They have not disagreed so I will follow through on this and let you know.

In the interim a nice beech one or toughened glass one sounds nice so let me know how much as a spare would be useful.

I'll PM you on recalls

Regards

Ed

PS: the ALDE heating system is brilliant and made the van so warm on minimum settings we turned it off


----------



## 107366

hi does anyone know if the 2007 argos comes with the curved display glass door to the left of the entrance door or is it only on the 2008 spec


----------



## EdsMH

Hi

My 2007 has the curved display cabinet but it does not have the extra catch that is on the 2008 model. If you need a photo of it let me know.

Ed


----------



## 107366

cheers ed was told only 08 spec has them fitted will make another phone call , and about entrance door handle mine has one fitted , also has swivel seats


----------



## EdsMH

Yup, all those bits should be there but Chigman (Steve) got his and it did not have those bits which is odd. It was also missing the built in sat nav. I'm sure he will tell all when he comes along.

Ed


----------



## 96299

Mine didn`t come with grab handle ( one winging it`s way to me ) Didn`t come with radio/sat nav ( now sorted ) Didn`t come with swivel seats, and they gave a reason for this but it`s looking like I`m not going to get them now  On the display cabinet..Mine came with closing catch as well as the magnetic strip. Apparently the catch is a rethink and now appearing on the 2008 models :? I ordered my motor in May and picked it up late July,but for some reason mine has all the hallmarks and spec as the 2008 models :? ie everything missing as above and the new catch for display cabinet.

steve

ps they are giving me two extra spotlights for the lounge area.WOW :lol:


----------

